# comfort in the truck while plowing



## theIceNSnowman (Oct 23, 2012)

Any tips on how to make 10 or 20 hrs in the truck easier on the body or the mind? Creature comforts? Back supports , etc?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Percoset.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Why kind of truck? What seat? I always thought power seat was essential for plowing. Comfort is super important and I liked to change the whole position a couple times a night. And plenty of tunes, lots of variety. If you dont have many stations nearby check into XMSiruis or bring your own. I avoid caffiene if possible for a couple reasons. It does not agree well with my digestive tract, and it loses effectiveness. A Dr Pepper once in a while carries a bigger punch when you dont have caffiene very often.

And just get out and walk around. One reason I didnt mind a little shoveling.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Went from a 1974 chevy c60 to an 87 suburban to an 03 f250 lariat. Don't think i could go back for any anything. Ipod bluetooth and pandora stereo, power heated leather seats, power pedals, backup cam. Power heated mirrors. All priceless beyond 10 hrs. Only thing i don't like about the truck is the length and turning radius


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Power lumbar support is worth its weight in gold to me. Although we haven't had a duration storm here in what seems like years. Sad


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Big difference between 10 and 20 hours.
10 hours is no problem for me. 20 hours is pushing it big time. One reason I will never have anything but a ext cab is because I can comfortably take a nap in the back seat. 
When you are pushing 20 hours a 30-40 min nap will work wonders for a body. 

I only use a gel seat pad to sit on so I am not pressing on the tail bone all day but I love my naps after long hours. 
Like Collin said tho, no snow here for almost a year now!!! :realmad:


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

My old suburban was sweeet for napping although the crew cab works OK too.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Long-haul comfort is a primary concern for me when choosing a vehicle. You _may_ have the wrong vehicle for you. You could try cushions/lumbar support add-ons/etc but for me the problem is usually the location (height and width/distance) of armrests, position of steering wheel, etc.

Then it's a matter of a variety of *comfortable clothes* including footwear, good tunes, good snacks, plenty of cans of soda, regulating the climate for long-term comfort, etc. Extended cab really helps have a place to put it all, then like REAPER said also good for catching a nap. When I used to plow professionally I had a regular cab and it sucked.


----------



## theIceNSnowman (Oct 23, 2012)

My truck is a 2010 f350 xlt cloth seats. Seat isnt terrible, could use some more lumbar support. 
My biggest and so far only complaint about this truck is the stupidly designed seat/console it has. Other than that, I actually feel like the truck is a good fit for me. I am just over 6 foot and I used to drive an 01 tacoma short cab. This truck felt enormous to me when I bought it, but now it feels normal.

percocet does do the job for the back, however it def dont help me stay awake on hour 15. 
Music is essential. Along with food and drink. 
Heated folding mirrors are nice when you just fit between 2 bushes on either side of truck. 
Coffee
more coffee
Real deal mag light for spotting mailbox number at 2 in the morn.

I was considering 2 mods.

Adding better, possibly power lumbar to my seat. Along with adding the heated seat kit. 
Second mod, completely redesign and build a new center console to replace the stupid seat/console that is there now. I _would_ just go through ford and buy the console for a lariat of a similar year console, but they ares stupid expensive. I may start a thread to help me accomplish this effectively.

I love getting out of the truck for 5 or 10 to shovel. Really helps with longevity. at 3 in the morn when its snowing its nice being outside.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I like plowing in my extended cab better then the straight cab.Captain chairs and center console to rest my arm on it when plowing.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

theIceNSnowman;1552042 said:


> My truck is a 2010 f350 xlt cloth seats. Seat isnt terrible, could use some more lumbar support.
> My biggest and so far only complaint about this truck is the stupidly designed seat/console it has. Other than that, I actually feel like the truck is a good fit for me. I am just over 6 foot and I used to drive an 01 tacoma short cab. This truck felt enormous to me when I bought it, but now it feels normal.
> 
> percocet does do the job for the back, however it def dont help me stay awake on hour 15.
> ...


Try a salvage yard. Might be cheaper than you think, and they would probably give you creditfor your seat.


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

I suppose its because I mostly do residential driveways that I don't find comfort or staying awake a problem. 

I usually leave the house with a to go cup of coffee or hot chocolate and a plastic bag with 3 or 4 bottles of Gatorade I throw in the bed to keep it cold. 

but doing mostly residential I'm always out of the truck with the snow blower for the sidewalks. 

but I think if I did mostly commercial lots the only thing I'd do is ditch the one piece carhart suit I wear.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

REAPER;1551967 said:


> I only use a gel seat pad to sit on ...


I first read this as "I only use a gal seat pad to sit on," and my first thought was "Hell yeah!"

I don't think my mind ever leaves the gutter.

Seriously though, comfort in my current truck is miles above my previous trucks. Sirius radio, heated/cooled leather seats, tilt, integrated blue tooth for my phone, iPod for when I get bored with Sirius, rear window and side mirror defrost--all these things play a huge part for me these days. I'd have a tough time going back to my first 1984 regular cab Ford with a bench seat.


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

Its stress that kills me, how much is this costing me, gas, payroll on Friday, break downs, every customer wants you there right now.... I use to love plowing and think about all the money.... The money is still great when if finally comes in..


----------



## wondo (Nov 15, 2011)

I have an 05 Lariat interior in my 01 super duty comfy electric heated leather makes a difference the console is nice too. 
-Tow mirrors and good back up lights are a must. 
-Extended cab is good for reclining the seat way back and keeping an extra set of boots, jackets, bibs, etc. 
-Finding a good spot to mount your controls makes a big difference. 
-My sidearm 
-Toolbox full of tools and parts to repair the truck, plow, fluids, lots of electric connectors, and wire make me feel very comfortable. 
-Keep gloves and hat on the defroster.
-Lots of coffee
-Smokes of you smoke
-Music
-Clean cab, I spend so much time trying to find little **** when it's a mess


----------



## wondo (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh and like mentioned before getting out of the truck to shovel and stretch the legs for a few minutes is nice.


----------



## theIceNSnowman (Oct 23, 2012)

Ah yes, back up lights... soon enough. 

2COR517, not a bad idea checking a salvage yard. 
Anybody else ever try to upgrade their console in a super duty?


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I just spent from Wednesday around noon to Friday at some point in the truck.....It just plain sucks! I think we all agree on most things, I wish my truck had more lumbar support like reaper said. From the boss end of things inside my truck has plenty of paper work, xm radio, cell phone charger and thats about it besides a cup of coffee. I like a non cluttered cab plus we have plenty of convenience stores open 24/7 so I dont need to stock up on many things. After a long time sitting I like to get out, stretch a bit take in some nice chilly air and it revives me at least for another couple hours. Actually, I was told by a Dr. sitting in that position for extended time is not healthy and you should get out and walk around or stretch for a couple minutes. I dont miss the days of plowing solo during long storms, at least now I have a few guys to talk to during the night and I think thats huge in keeping your sanity at times.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Brian Young;1552222 said:


> I just spent from Wednesday around noon to Friday at some point in the truck.....It just plain sucks! I think we all agree on most things, I wish my truck had more lumbar support like reaper said. From the boss end of things inside my truck has plenty of paper work, xm radio, cell phone charger and thats about it besides a cup of coffee. I like a non cluttered cab plus we have plenty of convenience stores open 24/7 so I dont need to stock up on many things. After a long time sitting I like to get out, stretch a bit take in some nice chilly air and it revives me at least for another couple hours. Actually, I was told by a Dr. sitting in that position for extended time is not healthy and you should get out and walk around or stretch for a couple minutes. I dont miss the days of plowing solo during long storms, at least now I have a few guys to talk to during the night and I think thats huge in keeping your sanity at times.


I love not having guys to talk to! First year ever. I'd rather talk to myself, we usually agree.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

During long storms it was huge to talk on the phone with other local guys. Whether it just be bsing or weather conditions needing help etc really made a difference. I always seem to be on the phone during storms. It is nice to turn the radio down and listen to the truck and blade sometimes though, my favorite sounds are the ones that are putting $ in my pocket lol. Besides that chew and coffe keep me occupied. 

Can't agree more that getting everything situated in the right positions makes a big difference. Having a mount for the phone plow controller etc within an easy reach is awesome. I hate digging when the phone rings. That and having springs, hoses, fluid solenoid fuses etc and almost any tool I could need in the toolbox plus electric impact and compressor makes for a pretty safe feeling when its 2am and the blade return spring snaps and goes shooting across the parking lot lol.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Another thing is dressing in layers. I was used to plowing in beaters so i overdressed the first time in the f250. Now i wear a t shirt and blast the defroster. Keep all the essentials with you in case of breakdown.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

WIPensFan;1552235 said:


> I love not having guys to talk to! First year ever. I'd rather talk to myself, we usually agree.


LOL this is very true! I take that back sometimes I wish I had no one to talk to,lol


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

2COR517;1552088 said:


> Try a salvage yard. Might be cheaper than you think, and they would probably give you creditfor your seat.


Not sure about getting credit for your seat, but go to a self-service yard, it's cheaper and you can just shop around, sit in dozens of vehicles until you find the seat you like best.



WIPensFan;1552235 said:


> I love not having guys to talk to! First year ever. I'd rather talk to myself, we usually agree.


I can agree with that! That's the best part about a long night plowing.


----------



## boss75 (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi Guy's, I usually wear jogging pants and a t-shirt, running shoes. This way your not all bundled up with jeans. The jogging pants give Mr. Johnson a little extra room and air to move around. I also have jeans, sweat shirt and some outer wear in the cab just in case you have to get out and make a repair.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I can definately say that the next truck I put a plow on will definately NOT be a single cab, but at least extended cab. As far as what I wear, i wear jeans and a t-shirt, carhart bibs and coat. I take the coat off in the cab and just blast the heat with the window down so I can hang out the window when i'm plowing near curbs. This last snow fall made me realize you want a cloth seat or leather, not the "work bench" that I have in the XL F250's I've got the plows on.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The Ferd XL seats are brutal. I spent half a day making deliveries in an XL Ranger. Thats probably punishment in some countries.

To be fair, the base seat in a Colorado sucks too.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I love the seats in the summer time, especially with the one truck. I use one of them to deliver hay, and haul livestock, and it's extremely easy to clean out. I literally just take the hose and spray down the seat and the floor in the one. Works great. But long hauls suck in it, I take one of the XLT's for that lol. I'm going to find a new seat I think and switch the seat out. This last storm I was in the truck for 14+ hours since we had 3 people not show up. Needless to say my a** hurt after that.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Haha, this made me laugh. I just plowed from Wednesday until an hour ago in my '99 Silverado, with the window 1/4 open because the motor went bad on Wednesday. Had a half wet and snowy seat the whole time, had to brush the snow out of the truck after brushing it off the truck. When the wind started blowing the snow Friday morning, and again Saturday night, it got cold and the snow in my face got annoying. I listened to the sound of my U-joints which I discovered they need to be replaced. I do alot of sidewalks so I stay bundled up. I was kept company by the growing pile of soda bottles on the passenger side floor. 2 years ago I plowed in a blizzard with temperatures in the single digits with no heat because the heater core plugged. I remember scraping ice off the inside of the windows. I don't care what you drive, you wont be comfortable until you get home and take a shower.


----------



## wondo (Nov 15, 2011)

JTVLandscaping;1552670 said:


> Haha, this made me laugh. I just plowed from Wednesday until an hour ago in my '99 Silverado, with the window 1/4 open because the motor went bad on Wednesday. Had a half wet and snowy seat the whole time, had to brush the snow out of the truck after brushing it off the truck. When the wind started blowing the snow Friday morning, and again Saturday night, it got cold and the snow in my face got annoying. I listened to the sound of my U-joints which I discovered they need to be replaced. I do alot of sidewalks so I stay bundled up. I was kept company by the growing pile of soda bottles on the passenger side floor. 2 years ago I plowed in a blizzard with temperatures in the single digits with no heat because the heater core plugged. I remember scraping ice off the inside of the windows. I don't care what you drive, you wont be comfortable until you get home and take a shower.


Maintain your rig a little and it will take care of you.Thumbs Up


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

I would have duct-taped a piece of cardboard/plastic/something in that window.


----------



## szorno (Jan 3, 2002)

We build our routes so no one goes over 16 hrs for safety reasons. 4 hrs off makes a ton of difference. I have discovered 2 items I will never be without again. Heated mirrors and Bluetooth speaker phone built into the radio hooked to my cell. I have a bad back so I get out every 1.5 to 2 hrs to stretch & shovel if needed. Dodge power seat lets me change things up a little on the fly. Always take water as well as coffee. Gatorade goes for long pushes as well.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I usually just wear my PJ's and slippers. No need to get out in the cold, just push and spread.


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

To add to the cell phone topic, i bought the bose head phones for iphone with built in mic and volume so when I'm in the skid the phone stays in my pocket and i can listen to music and pick up phone calls without getting my phone out. I use these year round.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

alldayrj;1552780 said:


> To add to the cell phone topic, i bought the bose head phones for iphone with built in mic and volume so when I'm in the skid the phone stays in my pocket and i can listen to music and pick up phone calls without getting my phone out. I use these year round.


I'm feeling lazy so without looking. How much did they cost and do they cut down on mower noise or are they more for listening then ear protection?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

Bose are about 100. Sony are 40. They are the ear bud type so they kill a little noise and i can comfortably listen to music in a skid with an open door.


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

I bought a set of the beats pro on Craigslist. They cancel about all the noise and they have the phone mic in line. They don't have to be turned all the way up either.


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

Bluetooth like many others. Ipod with hard rock and annoying pop music. Kesha, call me maybe, gangnam style and all of those other stupid songs are very annoying, but when its 2am they are simple and easy to blast and sing with. Call me a flamer, but it works. Hard rock works the rest of the time. Country makes me sleepy, or makes me reflect on how much I hate my life. Plus it just gets annoying. They keep talking about pickup trucks, I don't want to hear anything more about a pickup truck if I'm stuck in one.

I wear duluth trading fire hose flex work pants every day. They have the "ballroom" crotch gusset which is comfy. Plenty of room for "things" in the pockets too. I wear a sweatshirt and hat and drive with the windows down and heater cranked. Helps keep you awake.

I drink orange juice, gatorade, water, milk, spicy V8, coffee in the am and later in the night and break out the energy drinks to get through the last couple hours if needed, never before then though because no amount of energy drink will recover you from the crash of the first one and when you are that tired they only work for an hour or so.

Exercise is the best though. I get out and run around. Its about getting stretched out and getting in some cardio. Gives you more energy than anything else can.


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

My plow truck is a 08 GMC 3500 dump, I have a lot of shoveling to do at some of my commercial lots, so much so I have a dedicated shoveler ride with me, he's a good kid and makes for someone to talk to...Some of the conversations we've had after 15-20 hours plowing are interesting. I bring lot's of water and a few snacks. I do a couple dunkin donuts and they usually give me free coffee on my way threw the drivethrew..I carry a extra coat, gloves and such. I get out and help him shovel some to stretch my legs and move around. All in all it's a comfortable truck to plow in. Heated mirrors and good backup lights make things a lot easier!


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

Flawless440;1552153 said:


> Its stress that kills me, how much is this costing me, gas, payroll on Friday, break downs, *every customer wants you there right now*.... I use to love plowing and think about all the money.... The money is still great when if finally comes in..


gave that part up ALONG time ago. now I just run my route and get there when I get there. if they don't like it there's plenty of other people who do snow removal.



WIPensFan;1552235 said:


> I love not having guys to talk to! First year ever. I'd rather talk to myself, we usually agree.


that's the ONE thing I hate about being solo in general. never having anyone to talk. especially when doing snow removal. it's so quiet and lonely at 1am when everything is cold, dark and quiet.


----------



## Plow Chicago (Dec 31, 2012)

Stopping by the strip club works for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## durallymax (Nov 2, 2011)

yardguy28;1552932 said:


> that's the ONE thing I hate about being solo in general. never having anyone to talk. especially when doing snow removal. it's so quiet and lonely at 1am when everything is cold, dark and quiet.


I like talking to people somewhat in the day but my favorite part about working late is that its dark and youre alone. No distractions, less stress in busy areas like filling stations due to less traffic, snow moves better due to less compactions. Just nice being dark and alone. I like working late in the shop too because I can blast the radio and scare all of the nightime workers when they see me walk in the barn as they think nobody else is around but them.

I agree on the good backup lights and good mirrors reducing stress.

When I toured a couple of CAT's factories with a group, one of the things they talked about was ergonomics. They said the studies that were done there showed a big reduction in fatigue, operator error, and stress when they switched from metal halides to High output T8 lighting. The studies showed workers had to refocus their eyes 60% less with the T8s than they did with the Metal halides.

If you think about it, you really do get tired fast and pissed off when you have crappy lighting or mirrors, but when its lit up nice, the days ends quickly and pleasently.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

My Dodge has great bucket seats, xm radio and a center console to rest the arm on. Life is good! Oh yeah, it's a regular cab.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

theIceNSnowman;1551738 said:


> Any tips on how to make 10 or 20 hrs in the truck easier on the body or the mind? Creature comforts? Back supports , etc?


If you can get someone to fill in for you for at least a half hour to an hour take a break, get something to eat, take a nap, ck out the next job, go visit the wife and or girl friend, The latter falls under the heading of creature comforts


----------



## wondo (Nov 15, 2011)

When I stop at Tim's for my coffee I usually get a donut or something to snack on. Working for long period of time I never get hungry but try to remember and eat something. Lots of caffeine-anything in my stomache= OCD tendencies, jitters, etc.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

http://goplow.com/operations/sleep-deprivation-and-snow-contractors.html

here you go.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

magnum1;1553347 said:


> If you can get someone to fill in for you for at least a half hour to an hour take a break, get something to eat, take a nap, ck out the next job, go visit the wife and or girl friend, The latter falls under the heading of creature comforts


Fixed it.

Visit the wife/gf, then have her make dinner,then nap time while she checks out the next job for you.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

theIceNSnowman;1551738 said:


> Any tips on how to make 10 or 20 hrs in the truck easier on the body or the mind? Creature comforts? Back supports , etc?


try these and consistantly change your seat position Thumbs Up


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Turban come with those beads ?


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

grandview;1553377 said:


> Turban come with those beads ?


i knew that was comin El Grande:laughing: they come in PUSH and PULL start

thay do work Thumbs Up


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

There is one bonus to a Reg cab. Don't have to leave the cab to reach into the "cooler" to grab a drink or the cheese and crackers i bring along.

Still considering putting in a mini microwave for the long storms.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Triton2286;1553387 said:


> There is one bonus to a Reg cab. Don't have to leave the cab to reach into the "cooler" to grab a drink or the cheese and crackers i bring along.
> 
> Still considering putting in a mini microwave for the long storms.


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Hire help and spend 1/2 that much time in the truck. Are you plowing these sites more then once. Not sure a customer would put up with a 20 hour plow time.


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

grandview;1553371 said:


> Fixed it.
> 
> Visit the wife/gf, then have her make dinner,then nap time while she checks out the next job for you.


have the wife plow send the girl friend to ck out the next job have your mother in law bring her famous apple pie ale mode w/ milk while you rest in your brothers motor home watching the game on the big screen 3D


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

sub it all out and forgetta bout it :laughing:


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Spool it up;1553435 said:


> sub it all out and forgetta bout it :laughing:


Thumbs UpThumbs Up then watch the game from the comfort of your local sports bar


----------



## magnum1 (Aug 27, 2010)

Good Night Gentlemen, Have a SAFE and happy New Year


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

magnum1;1553445 said:


> Thumbs UpThumbs Up then watch the game from the comfort of your local sports bar


deposit , not withdrawl :laughing:


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

yardguy28;1552932 said:


> gave that part up ALONG time ago. now I just run my route and get there when I get there. if they don't like it there's plenty of other people who do snow removal.
> 
> that's the ONE thing I hate about being solo in general. never having anyone to talk. especially when doing snow removal.* it's so quiet and lonely at 1am* when everything is cold, dark and quiet.


Maybe bring your blanky and teddy bear to keep you warm? Do you charge your parents to clear their driveway?


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

ALC-GregH;1553505 said:


> Maybe bring your blanky and teddy bear to keep you warm? Do you charge your parents to clear their driveway?


*and , if you cant run with the big dogs , stay on the porch Thumbs Up*


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I charge my parents triple the amount I'd normally charge, payable in taking the kids when I want them too lol.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

beanz27;1553516 said:


> I charge my parents triple the amount I'd normally charge, payable in taking the kids when I want them too lol.


*you go beanz !*


----------



## SD40T2 (Dec 13, 2007)

boy I am glad I got out of doing comercial s*&# I do all resi's now and spend no more than 5 hours in the truck. But driving tractor trailer in the summer long hours I never had any problems with the long plowing days just used to carry a bag of snacks thermos of coffee and all was good


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Triton2286;1553387 said:


> There is one bonus to a Reg cab. Don't have to leave the cab to reach into the "cooler" to grab a drink or the cheese and crackers i bring along.
> 
> Still considering putting in a mini microwave for the long storms.


Forget the microwave, you already have a stove under your hood.
http://www.wisebread.com/cooking-great-meals-with-your-car-engine-the-heat-is-on

I got the idea all on my own a decade ago and then found out that I wasn't the first to think up such an obvious idea.


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

2COR517;1552416 said:


> The Ferd XL seats are brutal. I spent half a day making deliveries in an XL Ranger. Thats probably punishment in some countries.
> 
> To be fair, the base seat in a Colorado sucks too.


You got that right. I plow and salt all night in a F-450 with bench seats. It's brutal after 20 hours. I have to do something about it, look for buckets or something to put in it.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

My 05 gmc 4500 seems pretty comfortable.Spent about 20 hrs sitting this past storm.Post storm no sign of soreness or developing hemorrhoids!  My problem is i find myself leaning forward all the time off the seatback. And i can't seem to get used to the fishstick being on the left side,cord seems to short.Also i found that i must hold the shifter the same way all the time and i wore a hole in the side of my finger.Oh well payup


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

Triton2286;1553387 said:


> There is one bonus to a Reg cab. Don't have to leave the cab to reach into the "cooler" to grab a drink or the cheese and crackers i bring along.
> 
> Still considering putting in a mini microwave for the long storms.


you don't think you can reach behind you from the drivers seat into the cooler. I have a quad cab and keep most stuff in the back but never leave the cab to get it.



ALC-GregH;1553505 said:


> Maybe bring your blanky and teddy bear to keep you warm? Do you charge your parents to clear their driveway?





Spool it up;1553514 said:


> *and , if you cant run with the big dogs , stay on the porch Thumbs Up*


real funny guys. clearly I am more than capable of doing it, it'd just be nice to have someone to talk to.

and who says I do snow removal for my parents???



SD40T2;1553612 said:


> boy I am glad I got out of doing comercial s*&# I do all resi's now and spend no more than 5 hours in the truck. But driving tractor trailer in the summer long hours I never had any problems with the long plowing days just used to carry a bag of snacks thermos of coffee and all was good


only 5 hours?

my residential route currently takes 8 hours and is always expanding.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

yardguy28;1553694 said:


> you don't think you can reach behind you from the drivers seat into the cooler. I have a quad cab and keep most stuff in the back but never leave the cab to get it.


I meant the bed if the truck....aka the cooler


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

Triton2286;1553707 said:


> I meant the bed if the truck....aka the cooler


oh I get it now.

so you must have a rear opening window then. even when I had my reg cab I would still have to get out to get into the bed.

even now I do keep some drinks in the bed. I just grab them before I get back in the truck.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

yardguy28;1553790 said:


> oh I get it now.
> 
> so you must have a rear opening window then. even when I had my reg cab I would still have to get out to get into the bed.
> 
> even now I do keep some drinks in the bed. I just grab them before I get back in the truck.


Yea, cheese and drinks go in some snow piled against the cab and the crackers sit against the windshield so the defroster keeps them warm


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

You guys are to funny. I love this site it gets me through a long a crappy day. And what's wrong with taking a Teddy bear and a blanket? :-0


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

blazer2plower;1553886 said:


> You guys are to funny. I love this site it gets me through a long a crappy day. And what's wrong with taking a Teddy bear and a blanket? :-0


hey i see your in fort wayne as well. so am i.

not sure you'd ever notice me around town. i don't have anything logo'd right now. i'm actually in the process of redesigning my logos. should have door magnets before spring.

right now it's just a blue dodge ram with an 8' super duty boss blade. 2 snow throwers in the back and a salt spreader.

i already get pretty warm with the layers i wear. always rolling down the windows. i usually wear jeans, a t shirt, sweat shirt, company hooded sweat shirt and a once piece dickies snow suit. keeps me warm when doing sidewalks and shoveling but i get a little toasty in the truck at times.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Yardguy do you rent some of your lawn equipment. If so I work in New Haven. I have a 2000 Chevy blazer ZR2. with a 7'6" 24d snoway plow. As for comfort I have on flannel Lind pants and a long sleeve tee shirt and a window 1/2 down and the heater on full. My sweet tee and lots of it. And a few bottles of water. And my chew Levi Garrett. No snakes there are. A lot of 24hour convenient stores. And lumbar helps a lot


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

blazer2plower;1553987 said:


> Yardguy do you rent some of your lawn equipment. If so I work in New Haven. I have a 2000 Chevy blazer ZR2. with a 7'6" 24d snoway plow. As for comfort I have on flannel Lind pants and a long sleeve tee shirt and a window 1/2 down and the heater on full. My sweet tee and lots of it. And a few bottles of water. And my chew Levi Garrett. No snakes there are. A lot of 24hour convenient stores. And lumbar helps a lot


no I don't rent much. although I have a few times this season rented from the taylor rental in new haven. I would have been pulling either a 5' x 8' open trailer with wood sides or a 7' x 14' white enclosed sure trac trailer.

I work mostly in fort wayne and strictly in fort wayne for snow removal. do mostly residential but this season landed a small commercial lot. tim didier meats off of wells street.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

I do a lot of resi's in the Georgetown. And a few on the south side my commercial. Lots are down by the international harvester building.


----------



## SD40T2 (Dec 13, 2007)

yardguy28;1553694 said:


> you don't think you can reach behind you from the drivers seat into the cooler. I have a quad cab and keep most stuff in the back but never leave the cab to get it.
> 
> real funny guys. clearly I am more than capable of doing it, it'd just be nice to have someone to talk to.
> 
> ...


very tight route right now but this year has seen a growth in customers so the 5hr day will be coming to and end. I did the 14+ hour days when I did commercial. I make enough money at my regular seasonal job to be able to down size gave up doing commercials a few years ago and started doing only resi's after almost 30yrs pushing snow i am happy where I am at now


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

PhilFromErie;1553645 said:


> You got that right. I plow and salt all night in a F-450 with bench seats. It's brutal after 20 hours. I have to do something about it, look for buckets or something to put in it.


*
ever try bringing your bed pillow and using it ? like i said before , if you consistantly change seating positions and cushioning , you can go for more than the cdl legal 16 hours .Thumbs Up*


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

theholycow;1553619 said:


> Forget the microwave, you already have a stove under your hood.
> http://www.wisebread.com/cooking-great-meals-with-your-car-engine-the-heat-is-on
> 
> I got the idea all on my own a decade ago and then found out that I wasn't the first to think up such an obvious idea.


I do this in the fall during leaf collection. Nothing like a hot meal on a long cold day. I swear Walker mowers were designed to cook food while you mow.

I haven't tried it in the winter yet. I should tho.

Otherwise XM and coffee keep me going just fine. I do need to find heated mirrors tho. I used to have em and now I don't and man do I miss them.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

Didn't read all the forum, but the single best thing I done was add a backup camera,, Man that saves the back from all the twisting/


----------



## wondo (Nov 15, 2011)

clydebusa;1554999 said:


> Didn't read all the forum, but the single best thing I done was add a backup camera,, Man that saves the back from all the twisting/


I bought an in dash DVD/nav/ whatever with plans to add on a back up cam for plowing and easier trailer hook up. My main concern is finding a good place to mount it without being covered in salt. I have a tailgate salter which further complicates things. Where did you mount yours?


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

I cant ask for much more in my 2012 2500 in terms of comfort. i think its important to bring some food to keep from getting hungry and keeping energy up, and i dont blast the heat in the truck either, i keep it warm with the window open alittle. ive noticed this year its been great having someone in the truck to talk to, helps the time go by really fast and keeps your mind from getting tired. good music always helps too.


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

Try doing it in a loader for that kind of time with no radio or wiper blade, im really regretting letting him talk me back into working this year,

Maybe i should of never asked him for that raise lol because my loader sucks balls, and then he gives me the biggest lots in the place to do with uphill parking lots,

I dont know why everyone thinks a loader can move mountains either, the sidewalk guys will come down the same road with me with a full blade on , sometimes i just want to jump out and strangle them,

But the cars equal out for anything they do are people really that stupid?


----------



## RDWheeler (Jul 24, 2012)

Monster Rehab... And more Monster Rehabs..... Our big snowfall about 3 weeks ago was 14-16" and I was in my new truck, with new plow and an entire new route, and this was the first time the plow touched the white stuff, needless to say I had some major time in the truck (35.5 straight hours) But what I found was huge was I had the drivers window all the way down almost the entire time I was actually plowing, and the defrost cranked and I found that switching hands with my plow controller really helped with the constant backing up. Also I try to get stuck once in a while to get the blood pumping and get stretched out Thumbs Up


----------



## dstifel (Dec 27, 2012)

CELandscapes;1552825 said:


> I bought a set of the beats pro on Craigslist. They cancel about all the noise and they have the phone mic in line. They don't have to be turned all the way up either.


I have these too but seem to have a problem with talking way to loud because you can't hear yourself as well. Other then that i love them awesome headphones.


----------



## PLOWLO (Aug 8, 2009)

Smoking a doobie at beggining and the middle of the night has helped me for years  Nothing crazy just enough for a little glow... makes aches and pains go away from all the twisting and shoveling, makes me focus much better and its so much more fun.... 

OBVIOUSLY... do not try this at home unless you're already part of this exclusive club


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd hate to be you if you get into an accident......jail time then. Operating a commercial vehicle while under the influence of anything.....you get screwed.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

The best would be a 450 king ranch with heated seats with the windows down and music up


----------



## wondo (Nov 15, 2011)

R&R Yard Design;1557738 said:


> The best would be a 450 king ranch with heated seats with the windows down and music up


I would rather not double the surphase area trying to get traction with DRWs. I'll take my 7.3 SRW witl all the same amenities.


----------



## dr_destructo (Nov 30, 2006)

I bought a new (to me) f250 2006 Lariat Ext cab, 8' bed in the fall. I set it up just like my 2001 f250 shoebox. Both have 8'-6" MVP and tailgate spreaders.. The 01 is just a work truck, vinyl floor, cloth seats but works well for many years. I added heated mirrors to it several years ago.. New truck has leather, heated mirrors and I added backup camera. Was concerned about the extra length but so far it's has been great. Comfy, warm and rides decent when loaded with salt. I wear a hoody and jeans. Defrost on high and window down occasionally. Only do sidewalks at a couple of accounts so I keep coveralls in the back seat. Bluetooth radio, siriusxm, and sometimes the wife or my son. I prefer the solitude, but good luck to anyone who tells the wife they rather she stayed home! A new thing this year, is that I bought a new digital scanner. I listened to that more than the xm. Can hear in real time, road conditions and any accidents to avoid. Also, I can get the highway and county road dept. something kinda fun about hearing guys out in the same conditions you are dealing with.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I like to have my seat adjusted so that I'm sitting strait up; I hate having the seat reclined because it bothers my back (I have a compression fracture and a bulging disc). I also like to get out the truck once every hour or so. I like to just get out and walk around the truck and do a quick inspection, it really wakes me up. I try to stay away from caffeine as much as I can, I try to drink water of Gatoraid as much as I can.


----------



## andcon83 (Dec 10, 2005)

I hate to have the radio to loud. Windows down with heat on. Sometimes you can hear that car coming at the last second before you back in front of it.


----------



## bigc1301 (Apr 7, 2007)

One thing I have learned is not keeping my wallet or Chew can in my back pocket. Kills the nerves in your back


----------



## theIceNSnowman (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes, nothing in pockets for me either. I am adding a back up camera which will be very convenient. Also found heated seat kits on ebay for pretty cheap. I have em in my jeep and love em.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

theIceNSnowman;1561930 said:


> Also found heated seat kits on ebay for pretty cheap. I have em in my jeep and love em.


Pretty simple install?


----------



## theIceNSnowman (Oct 23, 2012)

Well you have options. You can take the stock seat apart, and do it OEM style. I am going to get some fitted neoprene seat covers, so I am going to put them right under the seat covers. Real easy. Wiring is pretty basic. Put the switches wherever you want.


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

That's a good call with the seat covers. I have neopreneones in my current daily driver and they are awesome.


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Neoprene ill look in to them. And nothing in my pockets as well its a pita to have my chew in my pocket


----------



## Triton2286 (Dec 29, 2011)

blazer2plower;1561980 said:


> Neoprene ill look in to them. And nothing in my pockets as well its a pita to have my chew in my pocket


These are the ones I got. http://www.realtruck.com/caltrend-neosupreme-seat-covers/#


----------



## blazer2plower (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks Triton looking them up now


----------



## kyotae (Jan 10, 2013)

*Visibility*

Visibility is what effects my comfort the most in a plow truck. I have 7 plow trucks and the one which I like the most for strictly plowing is also the oldest. 1999 Short cab chevy k2500 with 454 motor. I can see everything well without having twist and turn very much. Also, the better visibility allows me to plow much faster and safer. I plow mostly medium size commercial lots for businesses and condos. Traffic is always changing and there can be people around so optimum visibility is essential. If the weather is decent, or when I am cleaning up after a storm I sometimes keep the rear slider open. Sometimes I even wear ski goggles. When I plow with this truck, I remove the rear tailgate and any trailer hitches for additional visibility and and maneuverability when backing up.


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

wondo;1555060 said:


> I bought an in dash DVD/nav/ whatever with plans to add on a back up cam for plowing and easier trailer hook up. My main concern is finding a good place to mount it without being covered in salt. I have a tailgate salter which further complicates things. Where did you mount yours?


I have a 3500 dump truck and mounted it to the side and up from the ball. I also run a salt spreader that kinda blocks the view, But can see enough. I do most of my pushing at night and mostly look for lights to show up. The RVS system I bought has a glass lens cover so really easy to keep clean. It is a life saver to use for hooking up trailers.


----------

